# lost half a stone with the flu



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive had the flu for 2 weeks. Ive hardly been eating and Ive lost half a stone. When I have my top off its noticeable that Ive lost size. Do you think I'll put the size on quicker once I get back into training and sorting my diet out than how long it took me to put it on in the first place???

comments appreciated =]


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes you'll put it back in no time, so long as diet and training is good


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

Of course you will bring it back on time as long as your diet is correct and well balanced.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I had food poisoning twice in a week the other week. Looked like **** when I was Ill was hardly eating but still forcing down a good amount of protein. I lost half a stone and put it back on the week after.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

As said it wont take you long to get back the gains again..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

FFS its half a stone, you've lost a bit of water go eat some cake and you'll have your half a stone back in no time


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^^^ as above its only water!!


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Having a 24 hour stomach bug 1 year ago was the best thing ever for a cut...........I lost 1 kg in a day ;-p


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

same i had a cold, joints aching, weak , throat infection couldnt eat, needed penacillain to clear it, last half stone was gutted, a few slin jabs and some gluc storage im back up lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I had campylobator and lost 18lbs in around 10 - 14 days mate. Looked terrible, within 6 weeks i now look best i ever have and exceeded my pre ill size so just get back to it ONLY when you are fully recover and not before, your delaying getting better then!


----------

